# Top 5 Misconceptions About the Cloud



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

For executives who have long relied on traditional data servers without issue, switching to the cloud can seem like an unnecessary risk. After all, the imagery evoked  a fluffy, floating entity far from your control doesnt exactly scream security.

Truth be told, the vast majority of concerns about cloud computing are groundless; like most every revolutionary technology, its weighed down by a lot of misconceptions.

Unfortunately, we couldnt get Adam Savage and the Myth Busters team over to tackle cloud computings naysayers, but well do our best to debunk the 5 biggest myths about cloud computing:

Read More


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I've said before:

Do you give your wallet full of money to your neighbour to keep for you?


----------

